# I E 7



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am now using Internet Explorer 7 ... anybody else using it? It has a tabbed browsing system similar to Mozilla, quite good when you get used to it.

Can't get the Google Tool Bar spell check to work though, it identifies the mistake but when I click for suggestions nothing appears







not sure if it is IE7 or the fact I am using Norton now and havent set it up right


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I tried one of the very early IE7 Betas and then spent almost the entire day repairing my system









Now it's at Release Candidate stage it should be a lot better and a big step forward from IE6 I hope







I may give it another try out next week.

I'd suspect that lots of IE6 type plug-ins and BHO's aren't going to work by default with IE7 as it's much more restrictive about what can be run. There are probably some settings in IE7 where you can lower the security settings to allow such things to run but then that rather negates the security advantages that IE7 has over IE6.

My favourite browser this week though is Torpark. A free, anonymizing version of FireFox that runs over the Tor network. You should probably RTFM before using it though so you understand how it works and what its limitations are. You'll probably also need to add a few extra firewall rules to allow the proper connections to be established. It's worth the effort though in my opinion.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

tabbed browsing eh ? microsoft development teams answer to progress just seems to be to steal everyones elses ideas of late


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pugster said:


> tabbed browsing eh ? microsoft development teams answer to progress just seems to be to steal everyones elses ideas of late


You got that right


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Tried it in the very early stages 12-3-03 this is when they started playing with this, well not them, at the time I jacked it off a german server, the people that were actually making it for MS.

They don't actually develop a lot of the plugin stuff to the OP. Take Spam Inspector, a great app it was integrating into Outlook and OE, made by giantcompany.com as Giants site now states available as MS Antispyware, MS bought the company a bit back, and so on goes the story of what they plug into their OP, defrag is another story and so on.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I use me Firefox - should I bother changing?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> I use me Firefox - should I bother changing?


There's no need to Paul, unless FF is causing you problems.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

In a rare moment, I was going to defend MS by suggesting that, to be fair, it's not just them that buys up smaller companies in order to obtain technology. McAfee are one of the best (worst!) at this game. It seems that every time I find a neat little utility, blam, McAfee snaps it up a couple of months later. Novatech SpamKiller, NeoTrace and SiteAdvisor are three that immediately spring to mind.

I was then going to suggest that you try Googling for "_<name of company>_ buys" and see what results come up. But then I tried a Google search for "Microsoft buys" and was startled at the results. The very first non-sponsored link that appears is:

"Microsoft Buys Evil From Satan"









So, perhaps they're not so defendable after all


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

I've downloaded it but i will probably wait a few weeks to see how its coming along. . . . .


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > I use me Firefox - should I bother changing?
> ...


Thanks Stan - i'll stick to what I have for now.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've been playing with browsers today









I think IE7 Release Candidate 1 is a lot better than the earlier Beta versions I tried (i.e. it didn't completely bugger up my machine) but I still don't like it. The interface just doesn't feel right. Deepnet Explorer is much better in this respect. I don't like the tab behaviour either. Also it's r e a l l y s l o o w w w







. The security features are a bit better than IE6, although I imagine it will just irritate the average user. For example, this forum doesn't work unless you temporarily allow active scripting. From a "standards" point of view IE7 doesn't shine either. Hawkey will know more about this than I do, but I've been playing with a thing called the "Acid2 Test" which you can use to see how well your browser complies with certain web standards. Below are some results I obtained for browsers using the Trident (Internet Explorer), Gecko (Mozilla/Firefox) and Presto (Opera) engines. Compliant browsers should render a smiley face with a "Hello world" logo:










And so, my favourite browser this week is OperaTor - Opera 9+Tor+Privoxy in one package


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Just in case you didn't already know, Windows users will be getting IE7 whether we like it or not 

IE7 Is Coming This Month - Are-you-Ready?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I quite like it now; took a bit of getting used to.

It has good security tools and features.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Final version of IE7 was released yesterday...

http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/press/2...IE7WinXPPR.mspx

...and a vulnerability was disclosed today
















http://secunia.com/advisories/22477/

Actually this affects IE6 too, was disclosed around 6 months ago but is still unpatched!

You can test your browser here:

http://secunia.com/Internet_Explorer_Arbit...erability_Test/

A bit off-topic, but here are some fun things to try with Firefox (1.5x or 2.x). Enter the following "chrome URL's" into the address bar. Actually there are loads of these but these two are the most interesting:

*chrome://browser/content/browser.xul*

This launches another Firefox browser inside the first one. You can launch loads of them and have multiple nested Firefoxes inside each other!

*chrome://global/content/alerts/alert.xul*

This is weird. Firefox pops-up from behind the System Tray then slowly disappears again. Right-click the Firefox icon in the taskbar and choose maximise. Firefox appears in the top left of the screen and slowly sinks until it disappears behind the Start Button. Press Ctrl-W to stop it from moving and just stretch the window back to whatever size you want to return to normal.

Ref. http://cow.neondragon.net/index.php/415-Fu...fox-Chrome-Urls


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I tried the test on my PC and sure enough it said it was vulnerable. The only solution suggested is to "disable active scripting support", but I can't seem to find that option or anything similar anywhere in Tools/Internet Options/Advanced. Is it called something else?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

It's in Tools, Internet Options, Security tab. Select the Zone you want to change, in this case "Internet" and scroll down until you find "active Scripting".










Note that disabling Active Scripting will likely "break" a lot of websites, including this one possibly, so i'ts not really much of a solution.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks Rich, found it now. I disabled it, then wondered what the effect might be, before I noticed your last paragraph, so I thought I'd better re-enable it







. It didn't seem to affect this site when I had it switched off, but I don't want to take any chances.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

If you disable Active Scripting these buttons no longer work when replying to a message in the Forum:










What's more frightening is that the Shopping Cart on the sales site doesn't work properly


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Now that *IS* scary!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

OK, not about IE7, but hardly worth a thread on its own. Firefox 2.0 was released yesterday. A lot nicer than 1.5x.

N.B. if you're already running the RC3 version, this release appears identical (same hash value) so you may as well just stick with that.


----------

